# how does everyone cope? +introduction



## treecat (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, 
Im a 27 year old australian and im over it!

I suffer from hashimotos(no energy,poor memory,really feel the cold,constant "limb pain", anxiety/depression issues etc,) maybe suffer from epilepsy too!.

I have best 3 year old son anyone could ask for(look after him 50%+ of the time) but i worry im not able to give him what he deserves. Most of the time he beats me out of bed, because i just dont have anything inside to get up and function. I force myself up make him breakfast and manage to get going. But there os never that energy there everyone else seems to have and its catching up with me.

Currently on meds, but dont feel like they do anything helpful.

Thanks
Treecat


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome!

Can you share what medication you are taking?

How long have you been taking it and what dose is it?

Do you have any lab results (with ranges) you could share?

Basically... once your medications are properly dialed in and your blood levels of Free T-4 and Free T-3 are in the 3/4 of range life goes on as usual.

You sound like you may be undermedicated.

if being in 3/4 of ranges does not resolve the issues then we look at Ferritin and Vitamin D and B-12 levels, all of which if low can cause fatigue and muscle pains.

Hang in there! If you post what was requested we can help direct you as far as how to speak to your doctor to get the required labs and medication needed to feel your best again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome to the board!

Yes; we need to know your med and how much. Also, have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Have you had any or all of the tests listed above?


----------

